# Browning Maxus chokes and loads



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I know the Browning Maxus is new but Iam courious what successes and Failures everyone has had with Loads and chokes. I just received my New Maxus today and will try to do some pattern work this weekend, but iam looking for a starting point. I am thinking of the Briley extended ported IM and Full as decoying chokes to that 45 yard zone. I shoot only Federal ammo. ( I have my reasons). I have Federal Premium 3 1/2 inch 1 1/2 oz #1, BB, BBB and Federal Blue Box BB in 3" and 3.5". I appreciate the input.

Thanks DD


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm shooting a Briley Extended IM in my Maxus and running #2 and BB Fed Blue Box through it and it's patterning quite nicely. Not much better than the stock chokes that come with it though. I'll probably talk to Kevin this winter about getting a Drakekiller for it though for a little extra distance.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I took my maxus to the range friday afternoon. I was 11 outside and wind about 10 mph. I shot some federal Premium 1 1/2 oz loads, some blue box federal ( not impressed) , and some Bismuth 1 5/8 oz BB loads( my favirote late season honker load). Here are some pictures . I shot them through Birley X2 extended ported chokes in IM and Full.


----------



## mgemmill (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi folks, I am new to this site and found it asking Maxus questions. I hope to recieve mine Tuesday and have been searching around for different articles on choke shells etc.... Your site has about the most info ive found. I ordered a Kicks Hi Flyer, amd a Kicks Card shooter for the turkey shoots. I live in Delaware and we have so much dang snow I will have a hard time finding a place to feed a few shells through her. :sniper:


----------

